# In Wall Enclosure



## Ssssnakes (Nov 13, 2012)

Thought I'd post some info & pics on my in-wall enclosure as I had a few questions asked when I posted the pic on another thread. In my case, it's more of a "design it yourself" not "do it yourself" as I didn't really do much hands on stuff myself.

Well, it all began when we were renovating the house and in the hallway, I had double doors leading into my study and these doors were recessed in, with the walls either side coming in on an angle. We decided to extend another room into the study and so these double doors were closed permanently. From the hallway, however, we were left with closed doors that we wanted to cover up somehow. We decided on an in-wall snake enclosure as a feature in the hallway.

We got a friend in that's a cabinet maker and he measured it up, allowing for an enclosure that was 2.7m long, 1.7m high and about 600mm deep. The guts of the enclosure were built with white melamine and the cupboard faces with vinyl wrap. There are two tall cupboards either side of the enclosure (inside, they are triangle shaped to allow for where the walls were angled in). Then there are 6 small storage cupboards underneath.

View attachment 270625
View attachment 270626
So, at this stage, it looks pretty plain.

After this, I ordered a piece of latex background (the most expensive part of the whole project) and then had that fitted by cutting it to size and screwing it to the back-board and then covering the screws with non-toxic silicone. While the silicone was still wet, we dabbed it with fine 2mm gravel to cover the screws - they're barely noticeable.






The next thing that went in was the Strangler Fig. This was cut on an angle at the top so that it fitted flush against the side of the enclosure. It was then screwed to the side of the enclosure to make sure it didn't budge.

The most difficult part was probably the glass. As I mentioned earlier, we were doing reno's on the house and the company that installed some windows to the extension had a look at the enclosure and said they could fit sliding doors no problem. I insisted on 10mm glass, being that each door measured 165mm high x 137mm wide. When they initially installed the glass, they basically put a track on top, a track on the bottom with some plastic balls for the glass to run on and just popped the glass on.


This was useless as whenever we opened or closed the doors, the plastic balls kept popping out of the tracks - the doors were way too heavy! Then they tried larger metal balls - this just chipped the bottom of the glass doors! In the end, they decided to cut the doors back a bit from the bottom and fit tracks directly onto the doors that had runners on the underside so that they could move freely inside the tracks. This worked, although the doors are still heavy and it does take some effort to move them, they do move a lot smoother.


Yay!!! We finally have doors!

Now finally for the heating. I bought a huge heat mat and then had a piece of glass cut to size that was about 20mm bigger than the heat mat on all sides. I put the heat mat in place under the Strangler Fig and then placed the glass on top and siliconed it in place. That made it water tight if the snake ever defecated on it. Obviously water bowl was up the other end. Heat Mat is connected to a thermostat and I've got a separate digital thermometer on the heat mat and the temps get to about 26 -28 degrees directly on the substrate thats on top of the heat mat. At the other end, temps vary around 20 - 24 degrees.

Then I had 4 x 50w halogen globes fitted to the roof of the enclosure. These are on a timer and only on during the day. Although small, I found these raise the temps by about 2 degrees when they're on, allowing for a cooler night time temp.

I let everything sit for about 2 weeks - allowing for the silicone to cure and constantly monitoring the temps. Then I added some fake plants that I'd purchased online and I am currently using Critter Crumble as the Substrate - may switch to Repti-Bark though, 'cause he makes a mess with the Critter Crumble and pushes it around too easily. I'm constantly vacuuming it out of the tracks and fixing it up.

So, this is the finished product:






I thought I'd put my Black Headed in and watch his body language as I was considering putting in a heat lamp as an additional basking spot. He's been in there about 6 months now and he's using the entire enclosure really well. After eating, he sits on top of the heat mat for about 3 - 4 days, then after a poo, he spends most of his time up the cooler end. When he's hungry, he climbs up the Strangler Fig and even up the background a few times. He's still not shedding in one piece, but he never has in the 3 years I've had him.

Cuddles seems to love his new enclosure!


----------



## littlemay (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Raddy318 (Nov 13, 2012)

amazing! awomse job... i want one


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice wall! , you need some small monitors not a BHP though.. they would look awesome in something like that!


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG, I fckn love this to bits!!!!! By far the best thing I have ever seen ever. Thanks so much for sharing with everyone.

cheers Dave


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 13, 2012)

incredible!! Such an amazing idea!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 13, 2012)

a phenomenal enclosure!!! your other snaKes must feel hard done by though!  any plans for more?


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 13, 2012)

It looks awesome! Thanks for sharing and doing a good wright up about it.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome! It's pics like yours that inspire me to finish the mammoth task I've started in building a large indoor enclosure from scratch.

Looks great


----------



## Stuart (Nov 13, 2012)

That's stunning, well done mate


----------



## RedFox (Nov 13, 2012)

That's awesome. I am very jealous. Thanks for the write up. Beautiful black head aswell. Didn't realise they were that good at climbing.


----------



## fourexes (Nov 13, 2012)

sensational


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 13, 2012)

Cuddles is one lucky snake. Thanks for taking the time to post this thread that really is one very beautiful enclosure. Those glass doors must weigh a great deal.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 13, 2012)

that's one happy BHP! Nicely done. 

I've got a couple of these rockwalls if anyone's interested? (I know, shameless).


----------



## Gruni (Nov 13, 2012)

OMFG!!!! :shock:


----------



## csmlg (Nov 13, 2012)

That is amazing! Grate job guys.


----------



## JasonMini (Nov 13, 2012)

That's awesome! Great work!


----------



## Gonemad (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats looks so cool! I love it! 
Who made your latex wall? And what sizes does it come in?


----------



## woody101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Speechless.....


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 13, 2012)

that is 1 fantastic wall


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats a wicked Scrubby enclosure!!! lol. Did you look at custom aluminium window frames at all for the sliding glass doors? might be easier to push around.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks great. Where do you get a background from that size?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Nov 13, 2012)

omg... that is incredible!!!!!!!!! Fantastic job. If your ever selling the place, advertise on reptile sites. I reckon you would get people buying the place just because of the enclosure!!!!!


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is bloody incredible. Well done!


----------



## Ssssnakes (Nov 13, 2012)

@jairusthevirus21 I did consider window frames but wanted to avoid them if I could. Didn't really want window frames obstructing the view right down the middle of the enclosure.

@Snowman I got the latex background, which was 2m x 3m when I bought it from Coburg Aquarium - they had to order it specially. They fitted it as well.

@Gonemad latex background comes in lots of sizes. If they don't have one to suit the exact size you need, just do as I did and get one bigger and cut it down.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow. Just... ummm... Wow. That really is amazing. And to have it as a permanent part of your home is super awesome.
If you ever sell the place, you should empty out the enclosure and just put a small three-legged stool in one corner and a sign above the enclosure saying "time out", just to mess with people.


----------



## mosco (Nov 13, 2012)

This is so cool!!!!!


----------



## davobmx (Nov 14, 2012)

Cannot believe how pumped his makes me to something similar. Looks incredible.


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 14, 2012)

Please tell where did you source that background from?


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 14, 2012)

davobmx said:


> Cannot believe how pumped his makes me to something similar. Looks incredible.




Steady on


----------



## Gruni (Nov 14, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Please tell where did you source that background from?



See post #25 above.


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 14, 2012)

Seriously - I think I'd be happy living in that! Wow - there is a reality TV show about these guys in America who make custom aquariums - I think you should do one about snake enclosures.


----------



## Gonemad (Nov 16, 2012)

Ssssnakes said:


> @jairusthevirus21 I did consider window frames but wanted to avoid them if I could. Didn't really want window frames obstructing the view right down the middle of the enclosure.
> 
> @Snowman I got the latex background, which was 2m x 3m when I bought it from Coburg Aquarium - they had to order it specially. They fitted it as well.
> @Gonemad latex background comes in lots of sizes. If they don't have one to suit the exact size you need, just do as I did and get one bigger and cut it down.


Hi Ssssnakes 
I rang them but they didn't know what I was talking about only have it in 24 inch high so is there someone to speak too?


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Nov 16, 2012)

WOW that is so cool!!!


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you have build pics ?


----------



## Ssssnakes (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry, I've posted all the pics I have.


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 20, 2012)

wow. Nice


----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely incredible, im lost for words, well done.


----------



## WomaBoy (Nov 20, 2012)

Im legit lost for words, thats AMAZING !


----------



## mike83 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great really something that stands out.


----------



## Womagaunt (Nov 21, 2012)

thats the coolest thing i have ever seen im my life!


----------



## Snapped (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks absolutely stunning, what a show piece!

I was wondering about air vents though?


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Ssssakes,
If you were to do it again, would you ever consider getting glass doors that "open up into the hallway area"? You could still lock them appropriately, etc., it just means that you now have doors that open up rather than slide. You mentioned that even through you modified the design of the rolling system so they slide easier without glass chipping and the rolling mechanisms coming out all the time, the doors were still quite heavy.
What are your thoughts? Is there anything else that you would differently now that everything is completed?
Matt


----------



## smithson (Nov 21, 2012)

Holy crapers I love it


----------



## Ssssnakes (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys!

@ Snapped - There is an air vent at the bottom on one side wall and the top of the other side wall - just realised you can't see them in the pics. Also, where the glass doors cross over at the front, there's a 10mm gap all the way down the front of the enclosure - that's why I had to put my BHP in there 'cause he's huge and no chance of escape!

@Crazy_Snake08 - I haven't really thought about doing anything differently, I'm just really pleased with the way it turned out - it certainly is a conversation piece when people come to visit! I had a vision when I created it and it turned out exactly the way I wanted - if anything, I would have liked it a little deeper, but I had to work with the space I have. A deeper enclosure would have allowed for a larger strangler fig to more completely fill the enclosure - but the bigger the strangler fig, the wider it is. As for having the doors open up into the hallway, I really don't think I could get hinges that would hold the doors they're so heavy and an adult does not really struggle to open them. I think I prefer them sitting in the tracks and at least that way, their weight is supported evenly along the bottom. My 11 & 13 year old kids open them with a little effort but they really do not bother me - other than having to wipe the fingerprints off every time we open & close the doors!


----------



## someday (Nov 21, 2012)

bet the background cost a fortune  would love to buy few of them backgrounds but 2 expensive.


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that's a beauty i would be a very happy and proud reptile keeper to own one of them  that's a ripper mate well done.

Caleb.


----------



## zookieboi (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm curious as to how much it cost for the background.


----------



## Flexxx (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow man im jealous, it makes my enclosures look like cardboard boxes, truly impressive


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 12, 2013)

I Would love to put this in my house!

Big olive python or the albino red belly snake ranch has 
would be amazing.


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nicely done  hands down that's that best looking enclosure iv ever seen  well done mate.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is definitely one of the best enclosures around... Super impressive to say the least...


----------



## douglasgilbert (Aug 12, 2013)

Amazing enclosure. Very impressive.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 12, 2013)

Would be an awesome enclosure for some frillys . Awesome work mate, got to be happy with how it came out. Can only imagine the cost of the rock wall.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 12, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Would be an awesome enclosure for some frillys . Awesome work mate, got to be happy with how it came out. Can only imagine the cost of the rock wall.
> 
> 
> Rick



Yeah that's exactly what I had In mind


----------

